# rousseau table insert



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

Fellow woodworkers,
The Craftman table top seemed to small and the insert was in the middle of table. Craftman 18X27. So I made a new table top 24X36...The question arises, where is the best place to put the insert. I have untill Friday before the insert and template gets here, so where do you think it should be placed?
I took the fast stop switch from the Craftman table and have installed it on the new table top
I found the insert at http://www.mcfeelys.com No tax,unless your from Virginia.
Bud


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Trap

Just my 2 cents, 
I like it to the left and to the front just a bit,,, lets say if the top is 24" x 36 I would put it (from the center hole of the plate) 14" from the left side and 10" from the front side... this will let you add items like the Incra jig and give you a nice long fence if you want to use the 36" long fence or the short end for the OakPark add on jigs...plus if you off set the plate you can use the table from both sides like when you want to do some plywood panels....(dado slots on the table)


=================


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I keep mine to the left side.. It gives me room to get the stock squared up before I cut, and it provides room for the Incra jig on the right side..

Here's how I installed my Rousseau plate..
http://www.routerforums.com/47880-post4.html


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I have tried both ways, centered on one table and mounted close to the end of a workbench. If you plan on using an Incra jig then the offset to the left is the way to go. Other than that centered looks the nicest.


----------



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

The table insert is in...........Being the cheap ass, that I am. I had a hard time. I have harbor freight bits. The 1/2 inch, both the 1/4 and 1/2 inch shafts failed after 1/8th inch cuts. So I went an bought two good bits. Freud bits. Good-by Harborfreight. 
I also found out that I would have been an outstanding carpenture in the 19th century. My house was built in 1895. It is two inchs out of square in 32 feet. My table top is square. I wa surprised at the results.
The insert wa placed 9 inchs from the left side and is 12 inchs from the front. I set it up for use with the INCRA jig.
Thanks to all that responded. I am now working on mounting the router mounting. It will take me a few days, as I have to look at it a lot. 
Bud


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

What makes it easy are the concentric rings on the back of the insert..

The preferred method is to take some screws that fit the base of the router, and grind points on them, after cutting the heads off.. (I chuck them in the drill press and use a file).. Screw those into the router base with the points pointing out, set the router on the insert, and make sure it's centered.. Gently tap the base to make small indents in the insert plate.. Then drill the holes..


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Trap, the easiest way and the best way are to purchase the Rousseau centering kit which is about $4. This will include a disk which snaps into the center of the table, a 1/4" rod that you chuck in your router and is long enough to extend through the centering disk. There are also Allen centering screws the same size as your routers sub base mounting screws which work in the way Mike described. There are different kits for the various routers so be sure to get the kit labeled for your router. You can order this from McFeely's or pick it up at your local Rockler or Woodcraft.

I will post photos tomorrow.


----------

